# wet scrubber for refining ?



## goldrecyclersuk (Sep 25, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-and-Silver-Refining-NOx-wet-scrubbing-system-Brand-New-NO2-Lab-Scrubber/300706453645?hash=item460380588d:g:E4cAAMXQROxRF1EZ


----------

